# FIM World Cup eXGP racing



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

If you can get through more than one moto you will do better than I did.

They tried letting mtb's on mx tracks back in the day and it was equally as boring.

Let's see what the UCI comes up with I suppose in their dual for World Cup eBike dominance. :madman:

This is the website for the upper class winners bike: https://qulbix.com/qulbix-products/electric-bikes That guy didn't like getting his bike ripped from his hands by the tech dude


----------



## scottxpc (Jan 24, 2013)

It may not bet exciting to watch but it sure would not be boring to be doing it I am an old moto crosser and think it would be fun!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

If I have to watch ebikes on a dirt motorcycle track, I'd much rather watch this one. 






That FIM race was painful.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

They just need to triple the power out of those e-bikes on the Mx track so they'll rip and jump. Shouldn't be a big deal and that will make it more entertaining to watch.


----------

